# Stowa Antea KS appropriate for a 6.5" wrist?



## Dael (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm very keen on the minimal German design of the Stowa Antea KS, but as I have a relatively small wrist (roughly 6.5"), I fear it may be too large. Generally, I prefer the look of small watches. I just want to be assured that it won't look ridiculous or overly large on my girlish wrist. Are there any users out there with similarly sized wrists that could offer their advice, or even better, pictures with the Antea KS? It'd be swell if I could try the thing on in person first, but unfortunately I'll have to spend $700 US and wait half a year before I know what it'll look like. Hopefully you lot can give me a good idea of its appearance on smaller wrists.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

A KS will fit you fine! Here's a photo of mine (wrist is 6-3/4").


----------



## Dael (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers, man. Thanks for the photo; the KS looks just fine on your wrist, however it's a bit hard to judge the relative size of the watch given the scale of the photo.

I realize the fashion nowadays tends toward larger watches, which will likely inform most members' opinion on the matter, but I have to say, if your wrists are as pencil-thin as mine, then anything but a truly small watch will look silly on you, such that one might as well attach a grandfather clock to one's wrist, and make the joke complete. I really abhor that oversized Rolex/Omega look so common today. Therefore I would prefer to hear most from users with a penchant for that 20s-40s small watch look.

I've drawn a 35mm diameter circle on my wrist to gain some idea of the dimensions, but I don't think I'll ever really know what it looks like until I have it on my wrist (or else seen enough photos of forum members w/ 6.5" wrists wearing the KS to convince me it's a safe bet). 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dael said:


> Cheers, man. Thanks for the photo; the KS looks just fine on your wrist, however it's a bit hard to judge the relative size of the watch given the scale of the photo.
> 
> I realize the fashion nowadays tends toward larger watches, which will likely inform most members' opinion on the matter, but I have to say, if your wrists are as pencil-thin as mine, then anything but a truly small watch will look silly on you, such that one might as well attach a grandfather clock to one's wrist, and make the joke complete. I really abhor that oversized Rolex/Omega look so common today. Therefore I would prefer to hear most from users with a penchant for that 20s-40s small watch look.
> 
> ...


Hi there, this is how it looks on a 15.5 cm wrist (smaller than yours). Hope this helps

View attachment 1014172


----------



## SUN-ra (Mar 11, 2013)

Funny -- I have a small wrist and after reading about how the antea ks "wears big" I found myself worrying it would look too big. When it arrived though it was just the right size, of course. 

Wearing mine this moment, I can say this watch looks great! And it will look great for someone with a larger wrist too. It won't look ridiculous, it really is 35.5 mm diameter, no tricks! If you already know that you like a smaller watch, and don't like the big ones, you have found exactly the right one. I hope this helps!


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's my brand new Antea KS on my 5-3/4" cocktail stick of a (male) wrist. Sorry the photos are so close up.

View attachment 1014370

View attachment 1014380


And I can speak to your wanting to hear from someone who likes smaller watches. Most of the time I wear vintage watches 32mm or smaller like this one. When I bought my 35mm Mondaine I thought it looked ridiculous on me, but after a month I got used to it, and the only comments I ever get are positive -- even more so with the Antea. Also bear in mind that the KS (largely due to the handwinding movement) is thinner than many watches its diameter. It doesn't look or feel like you've got a ship's chronometer strapped to your arm. All that said, I do wish it were a little smaller (like 34mm) but I know I will get used to it.

I do want to mention that I ordered the small-size strap, for the best -- it's just a tad too big for me even on the smallest hole (which I hope to address in the gym) but would probably fit you fine. I also got the deployment clasp and am pleasantly surprised how comfortably it fits, and how it keeps the watch face on top of my wrist.


----------



## Dael (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who contributed. Clockspot - I'm particularly interested in how the watch looks on you, as I intend to get the very same model - black w/ brown strap. Could you perhaps provide a photo that isn't so close up? 

Also, does anyone know of any ~35mm small bezelled watches similar to the Antea KS that I might find readily at an American mall, to get an idea of what it will look like?


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Dael said:


> Clockspot - I'm particularly interested in how the watch looks on you, as I intend to get the very same model - black w/ brown strap. Could you perhaps provide a photo that isn't so close up?


Unfortunately I can't oblige at the moment ... I have temporarily sent my KS back to Stowa. The hands bent slightly away from the dial, and for a watch whose design is predicated on geometrical precision, I just couldn't stand it. To Stowa's credit, they offered to look into it at their cost. (You can see more pictures of my KS here - great color choice, isn't it lovely? - or read more about the bendy hand problem on this reddit thread I started)

That said, maybe this will help ... Here's a few distance shots of my Mondaine, which is 35.0mm x 8.7mm: (edit: right-click to open image in new window, to see full size; not quite sure how to make them clickable yet)

View attachment 1015033


And for context, here's my biggest watch, a Hamilton automatic chrono, 40.0mm x 15.0mm (w/ domed crystal):

View attachment 1015032


And one of my other black-dial watches, a Braun AW 22 quartz, 33.3mm x 7.5mm:

View attachment 1015031


Having just done that exercise ... I'm surprised at how similar they look at a distance. Not that they're great photos  If you want any other views, let me know, I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## Dael (Mar 19, 2013)

Clockspot -

Many thanks for the pictures, sir! The Mondaine looks perfect on you, by the way. Is it fair to say the Antea looks the same on your wrist (the mondaine seems to have a similarly small bezel and lug length) ?

Incidentally, your flickr stream was the only place I could find decent, clear pictures of the black Antea KS. Very glad you happened to post in this thread!

Would you say the deployant buckle is essential for this watch? 

I'm vacillating between the white dialed and black dialed version, though leaning towards the black, as I think it's just a bit sharper, and I reckon would work equally well in both casual and formal situations. Apart from simple taste, were there any considerations which led you to the black dial?

Do you think the Antea is too "modern-looking" for someone who's a bit old fashioned, and tends to wear tweed most days? I fear it might be a little too sleek and refined for my style.

Finally, would you say the Antea is worth the cost? Is it a quality watch, mechanically speaking? This will be my first watch purchase, and represents quite a significant outlay for an impecunious college student.

Sorry for the barrage of questions but I read your reddit thread and you certainly seem to know your ish.


----------



## Dael (Mar 19, 2013)

As well, when do you expect to receive your Antea back from Stowa? I won't be placing my order for at least a month, so with any luck perhaps you could post some new photos once it returns.


----------



## Dael (Mar 19, 2013)

Clockspot -

The Antea appears to wear larger on your wrist than the Mondaine. Is that due to the difference between the close up and distance shot, or some other factor? Thanks, sir.


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you very much! No worries about the questions, I am happy to pontificate when given the chance.

The Mondaine seems _just barely_ smaller, partly because it is (by 0.5mm) and partly because it is a Mondaine Evo, which has a "softer" case shape (not unlike the Nomos Ludwig if you happen to be familiar). I used to have a Mondaine Classic which is built of strict geometric lines like the Antea, but chunkier (compare the Evo and Classic in this photo). It felt clumsy to wear. The Antea is not like that at all.

I don't know that the deployment is essential, but neither can I overstate how pleased I am with it. It was comfortable from day one, it helps keep the watch on top of my wrist, and over time it will help prevent wear to the strap since I'm not constantly buckling it. You should specify the shorter watchband, though - it's nice not having so much extra strap flopping around, as on my other watches, and it may affect the fit of the deployant for all I know.

I fell in love with the Antea, in black, when I realized the indices are white, not silver. I just love black dials with white indices. They are the epitome of legibility: shadows are negated, and you can read the white indices even in a darkish room (when silver indices would be invisible). Car and plane gauges, military and flieger watches, all benefit from this (and I love how the Antea, with its angled narrow figures, hearkens to a time when gauges were instruments and not just displays, and that's what mechanical watches are all about, right?). Plus it's unusual, and as you say, works better in casual settings. The silver dial/blue hands is also lovely, but the black is just exceptional.

It's a strikingly modern watch when you look at it, but not obnoxiously so. I think especially in the black/brown color, it won't give offense. In fact I think you'll like the strap more than you might expect. It's well made and sturdy, but it has an everyday-friendly coarse texture, not overly "refined" like I expect the croc strap would be.

I think the cost is very reasonable, especially compared to similar options. It's a good movement (a real treat to wind), good materials, well put together (except the hands, for now). I get the impression Stowa really gives a damn, both in the finish of the watch and in their customer service so far ... though ultimately I just bought it because I like it 

I don't really know how long to expect Stowa to keep my Antea. They've had it for about a week, and no word yet other than that they received it safely. I can certainly let you know when I have more info.

What's keeping you from ordering sooner? Stowa won't ask you to pay until the watch is ready, so if you know you want it, no sense waiting. (I promise Stowa didn't pay me to say that. It's just that _I_ wish I'd ordered sooner)


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Oops, I missed this. It does, doesn't it? I can't really account for that, other than the aforementioned "soft" shape of the Mondaine (it measures 35mm at its widest point — probably more like 34mm at the crystal). I'll have to put them side by side when I have the Antea back.

Also, earlier you asked about watches at the mall that might be shaped like the Antea ... there's nothing quite like it that I can think of. I haven't properly looked at watches at a mall in years. Maybe Skagen, Fossil, Victorinox, Swiss Army, Seiko...? I keep wanting to suggest the Timex Weekender, but I know from experience, that thing is huge. I'd just turn up with tape measure or cardboard calipers in hand.


----------



## Dael (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your help, clockspot. I really appreciate it. I tried placing an order through Stowa, but there was no area in which to specify the strap length. Is this something one decides after the order has been fulfilled?


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Dael said:


> Thanks for all your help, clockspot. I really appreciate it. I tried placing an order through Stowa, but there was no area in which to specify the strap length. Is this something one decides after the order has been fulfilled?


Send them an additional email with the length of strap you want to get and they will do so,

Volker ;-)


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Dael - still no word on when I'll get my Antea back from Stowa - but I found another picture I took while I had it, to tide us both over. It looks smaller in this photo than it did in the earlier ones.


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Dael - my Stowa is back! So here are some more photos for you.

It is a tiny bit bigger than the Mondaine, but it's considerably thinner (even thinner than the Braun!) so it doesn't seem bigger in person.

I can also confirm (I wasn't quite sure, since the invoice didn't specify) that this is indeed the small-size strap. I just asked for it in the comments of the order. At such a small sizing, the deployant clasp looks like it's in a really awkward place, but it's perfectly comfortable and I do like that it helps keep the watch face angled towards me.

Unfortunately the hand issue wasn't entirely sorted out, but it's good enough, until I get a chance/excuse to try it myself...


----------



## Dael (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you once again, clockspot! I can't tell you how helpful your photos have been. I'm now quite certain that the watch won't look gawky on my dainty wrist.

By the way, I placed an order for the silver-dialed KS a couple of weeks ago, but after viewing your photos, now find myself drawn towards the black dial again. Would Stowa have any complaints if I placed a new order for a black dialed KS, and left the original order unfulfilled? 

Also, most of the photos in this thread are now missing, and have been replaced by an "attachment" link, which dead ends. Anyone have any idea how to retrieve them?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The "missing attachment" thing is already known to our tech staff, feel free to flick through the sticky on our Public Forum. In a nut shell: The problem still has not been resolved to our satisfaction in spite of all our efforts.
Attachments through our database are likely not going to work very well. It would be better to use an offsite storage site like Photobucket, Flickr and not store here for the time being.


----------



## dhracer (Mar 18, 2013)

Dael said:


> Thank you once again, clockspot! I can't tell you how helpful your photos have been. I'm now quite certain that the watch won't look gawky on my dainty wrist.
> 
> By the way, I placed an order for the silver-dialed KS a couple of weeks ago, but after viewing your photos, now find myself drawn towards the black dial again. Would Stowa have any complaints if I placed a new order for a black dialed KS, and left the original order unfulfilled?
> 
> Also, most of the photos in this thread are now missing, and have been replaced by an "attachment" link, which dead ends. Anyone have any idea how to retrieve them?


Best thing to do is email Stowa and explain you would like to change your order to a black dial instead - you _might_ get it quicker than starting a new order. Either way it would be polite to let them know whichever way you want to make your change.


----------



## archer501 (Apr 27, 2013)

clockspot said:


> Here's my brand new Antea KS on my 5-3/4" cocktail stick of a (male) wrist. Sorry the photos are so close up.
> 
> View attachment 1014370
> 
> View attachment 1014380


Unfortunately the attachment links are invalid and I see that a moderator has already noted this bug in an earlier post...but I was wondering, if it's not too much trouble, would you consider posting your wrist shots again? (maybe via flickr?) My wrist is even smaller at just a hair over 5" so it would be really helpful to see the watch on someone with wrist that's less than 6"! Thanks in advance.


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

archer501 said:


> would you consider posting your wrist shots again? (maybe via flickr?)


Already a step ahead of you! Stowa Antea KS Black - a set on Flickr

On the smallest hole on the shortest strap, it's just about right for me. I think you could still use the small strap with an extra hole or two added - perhaps Stowa will do it if you ask. Let me know if I can get you any other pictures.


----------



## archer501 (Apr 27, 2013)

clockspot said:


> Already a step ahead of you! Stowa Antea KS Black - a set on Flickr


Thank you, thank you for the photos!!
What a beauty! I find it strange how it looks bigger in the box than when it's outside or in your hands. But it does look absolutely perfect on your wrist - much less intimidating than I had originally feared (b/c I keep reading how "it wears large" due to the thin bezel). Thanks again for sharing!

P.S. Oh, BTW, I hope you don't mind but I clicked thru to your Twitter via your Flickr and I just wanted to say that I ABSOLUTELY LOVE your new mid-century coffee table!


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

archer501 said:


> your new mid-century coffee table!


You mean my Stowa holder?  Thanks! I've never bought furniture on impulse but that one stuck with me until I went back and bought it. I think it might be a one-off, as there's no maker's mark on it.



archer501 said:


> What a beauty!


It really is. I love it. I don't think it wears as big as, say, a Junghans Max Bill (or many of the vintage '60s watches that inspired it) - which I also like, but I think it looks like it had plastic surgery and got its face stretched too tight. The Stowa is better proportioned. The dial is relatively big but still feels well-contained in the case. Glad my pictures were helpful!


----------



## archer501 (Apr 27, 2013)

clockspot said:


> I don't think it wears as big as, say, a Junghans Max Bill (or many of the vintage '60s watches that inspired it) - which I also like, but I think it looks like it had plastic surgery and got its face stretched too tight. The Stowa is better proportioned. The dial is relatively big but still feels well-contained in the case.


Is that your Junghans? Gorgeous! I love the Bill Max as well but didn't realize that the slope around the edge was so "steep." For some reason I always thought it was flat and that only the glass was slightly domed, giving it that effect. Didn't realize the dial itself was gently contoured.

BTW - Is the strap on your Antea the "new style brown [without rivets]?" I noticed that the "new style brown" is much darker than the "old style brown". Pity that they don't make a darker version of that "old style" b/c I prefer its stitch pattern over the new one.



clockspot said:


> You mean my Stowa holder?  Thanks! I've never bought furniture on impulse but that one stuck with me until I went back and bought it. I think it might be a one-off, as there's no maker's mark on it.


Well, it was a great impulse buy! I really like the geometric pattern and visible wood grain. Really nice. Sorry for digressing this thread. I can get a little too excited about furniture, especially since I've been scouring yard sales and craig's list for mid-century or scandinavian pieces for the past year in a [really slow] attempt to outfit my apartment.


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

archer501 said:


> Is that your Junghans?


No, though I wouldn't mind one! It's just the "biggest small watch" due to bezel size I can think of. I have a Hamilton from the '60s that has a similar effect though not as pronounced.



archer501 said:


> Is the strap on your Antea the "new style brown [without rivets]?"


Rivets? Are you looking at the 20mm straps? The Antea KS uses an 18mm strap, and they still offer the same plain dark brown strap I have. (I also got the black but haven't used it.) I thought they used to have a lighter brown plain strap, but not anymore at any rate...



archer501 said:


> it was a great impulse buy! .. [really slow] attempt to outfit my apartment.


Thanks again! It's not that off topic, because in my opinion, slow is the way to go, for watches as well as furniture. You have time to get familiar with your tastes and what's out there, and can trust your intuition to know when you see the right thing. The Antea was that way for me. I've stared at watches for so long and liked so many, and in that context, the minute I saw it, I knew I had to have it. (Among other reasons, you don't often see white hands on a black dial in a "dress" watch, and it reminds me of vintage car gauges, which I think manage to be elegant without compromising legibility.) Even then I sat on it for months before ordering. But now that I have it, I literally can't think of any other watch I'd want to buy anytime soon.

Recently I got to visit a wealthy person's new house, and it was full of art, but they had bought it more or less all at once on a single trip to the East Coast, which makes no sense to me. I think every piece should have its own story. (Even if it involves IKEA, as with most of my furniture)


----------



## Kyle X (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

If you live are near a Tourneau, you may be able to be to check out the 35mm Nomos Tangente.
Same design, and the 35mm Tangente and KS cases are very much the same.

b.

But the KS should be perfect for your wrist!


----------

